# Homeward Bound



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Finally!! My son will be stateside within a few days. He's left Afghanistan; however; I have no clue what country he's in right now...one of those "stans" but ain't Afghanistan!! We have been truly blessed..he will be joining his wonderful wife and children soon!! 
Linda


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent news, Linda...

When he gets back, tell him 'THANKS' from all of us...


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I will..thanks!! he's due into Colorado tomorrow about lunch time!! They flew into Germany and he left there about an hour or so ago!! Thank goodness for modern technology!! haha..


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Great to hear.....I hope his travel is safe and carefree.....Like Mr.Tortuga said ....'THANKS' from all of us...


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

He arrived at Ft Carson today!! I can breath now!! God Bless our troops, past, present and future!!


----------

